# Arundel Mills CCO Haul



## stillsoawesome (Aug 9, 2006)

So I just got back from the CCO in Arundel Mills! It was my first time to a CCO ever and I went crazy! They seemed to have a lot of things but I managed to narrow down my puracheses to...





Power Point e/l in Duck
Power Poin e/l in Buried Treasure
f/l in waveline
blush in buff
paint in stilllife





l/g in Nymphette
l/g in lovechild
l/s in hotscotch

YAY! and everything for only $80!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 9, 2006)

You got some great staple items. Nice job, lucky!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 10, 2006)

nice haul. like the blush


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 10, 2006)

i never find good stuff at my cco... i think i have to go to woodbury cco next time...

great haul


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish we had CCOs here!!!


----------



## ette (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice. Buried Treasure is AWESOME!!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Very nice. Buried Treasure is AWESOME!!_

 
I saw it and fell in love! I havnt used it yet because I decided to try the waveline fl today but I keep swatching it on my hand because its so pretty! One of my guy friends came over last night and thought I had majorly cut up my hand because I had little streaks of that and deliente fl on it. He freaked out until I explained it was just makeup and he was like.. "oh i should have known!" hehe


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 12, 2006)

wicked haul! enjoy Lovechild l/g I adore it so much that i have 2!! whats Nymphette like on lips?


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice Haul!!! I ususally go this this same CCO but the last couple of times they didn't have anything new . Did they have any eyeshadow palettes?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2006)

I wish I lived close to a CCO! BTW, great haul!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_wicked haul! enjoy Lovechild l/g I adore it so much that i have 2!! whats Nymphette like on lips?_

 
Nympthette is really pretty! On me it's like a peachy beige with slight sparkle. It's not too much though, I try to stay away from that because I have sort of big lips.

slvrlips: They had three palette type things but I'm not sure what collection they were from... The only one I remember was a lip palette that had a case I think was hot pink croc and a little design on it? Maybe asianish? I remember they had two other palettes but don't remember the details. No quads or anything though.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 12, 2006)

Pretty lipglasses!


----------



## Katura (Aug 14, 2006)

I havent been to the CCO there yet, I probably should get my bum in there!
Have you been to the one in Queenstown over the Bay Bridge?


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 14, 2006)

No, I havnt!? Is it close by? I'm so not a big on the driving thing, haha. Are they usually pretty good?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_I havent been to the CCO there yet, I probably should get my bum in there!
Have you been to the one in Queenstown over the Bay Bridge?_


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

wow it all looks lovely! i wish i had a CCO around me!


----------



## leobrat (Aug 14, 2006)

mine never has paints, lucky - I love that blush
ENJOY!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 17, 2006)

good girl, i get like that too! i'm like -- man, they have that!!! I have to have that! then i cool off and narrow it down to what i really need/want.


----------



## Eugenia (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, nice colors. Thanks for sharing.
I'm thinking about going down to the one in Potomac Mills, since it's a bit closer to me. Well, a lot closer.


----------

